
Microsoft shipped a broken DCOM CD-ROM and no-one noticed - cek
https://ceklog.kindel.com/2020/02/04/work-backwards-from-the-customer/
======
glennpratt
Not to take away from the story, but the thought that only one person noticed
is likely wrong. Only one person understood the problem AND made it through
the gauntlet of reporting the issue.

Just something that always seems glaring when people discuss things like
support volume.

~~~
gmiller123456
Yea, a lot of people are used to large vendors over promising on tech that
doesn't work. As soon as they find issues with it, they don't fiddle with it
to make it work, they move on to something else that seems more stable.

In 1996 I was weary of anything Microsoft made, let alone something that
wouldn't even compile. The fact that they distributed a CD with missing files
which made it 100% defective re-affirms why people were weary of their
products. They didn't even bother doing _ANY_ testing of how it was
distributed.

------
HeyLaughingBoy
On the one hand I feel bad that my first thought upon loading that page was
"oooh, an FJ-40 Landcruiser." On the other, it just brought back memories of
pulling out my hair getting custom marshalling to work over an authenticated
DCOM connection.

Definitely not fun times remembered :-(

------
IanDrake
Fun story. DCOM was so cool back in the day.

